# VISA 482 - Received Form 884: Opinion of MOC



## Sky0117 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi - I am in the process of getting a 4-year 482 visa and would like to see if anyone has similar experience and provide some guidance.

I have a congenital heart condition, which I do not require any medication, surgery (as I wouldn’t benefit from that), so what I have been doing is only visiting the doctor at a government hospital twice a year, and usually there isn’t much to check, in the past 10 years I might have only did 2 times echocardiography and 10 times resting ECG, 8 times 5 mins walking exercise to measure my SpO2 level. Other time is just updating the doctor if I think my condition has changed. Which tbh nothing has changed really.

So, I went to medical checks about 2 weeks ago, provided the relevant Dr letters I have to the practitioner at the clinic, the letters were a bit old (latest one was 2006), the immigration department has come back 2 days later and ask for a recent report and additional information. So I went back to the same clinic, booked a cardiologist to provide more information.

At this stage, I have done whatever I can, and I was told by the agent (who helps me with this visa application) that usually this will takes 2-3 months for MOC to process...

From my perspective my case wouldn’t incur a lot of medical costs, but I dont know if the MOC would think the same way. I just worry that after all the waiting I get a response saying I do not meet the health requirement..... 

Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Sky0117 said:


> Hi - I am in the process of getting a 4-year 482 visa and would like to see if anyone has similar experience and provide some guidance.
> 
> I have a congenital heart condition, which I do not require any medication, surgery (as I wouldn’t benefit from that), so what I have been doing is only visiting the doctor at a government hospital twice a year, and usually there isn’t much to check, in the past 10 years I might have only did 2 times echocardiography and 10 times resting ECG, 8 times 5 mins walking exercise to measure my SpO2 level. Other time is just updating the doctor if I think my condition has changed. Which tbh nothing has changed really.
> 
> ...


If you have a diagnosed condition, I have seen many people get their own specialists to provide reports / their expert opinion regarding their condition in favour of meeting the health requirement. 

If you are meeting with a cardiologist - then let them provide their opinion  .

Two MARA agents that have a reputation for helping applicants navigate the health requirement with complex medical conditions are:

George Lombard

Petter Bollard

In case that helps!


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

I don’t think MOC takes that long to assess health. Keep an eye on the health assessment tab in the immiaccount.

I believe you have already created a mirror account to check your application status other the agent as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

In case you are interested in "A copy of the MOC Advice Pack, 2017, containing advice for the guidance of Medical Officers of the Commonwealth providing health assessments for visa applicants through BUPA Medical Services":

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180200861-documents-released.pdf

Part II might be of interest to your Cardiologist. I have a friend who detailed the expected cost etc. for her condition based on her own calculations, and it was endorsed by her specialist - not sure if she had access to this document via her MARA agent. 

Details regarding the FOI request are here:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180200861-decision-record.pdf


----------



## Sky0117 (Dec 11, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> I don’t think MOC takes that long to assess health. Keep an eye on the health assessment tab in the immiaccount.
> 
> I believe you have already created a mirror account to check your application status other the agent as well
> 
> ...


I haven't created a mirror account actually, I've only done the "My Health Declarations" on ImmiAccount. Is it still possible to create one now?


----------



## Sky0117 (Dec 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you have a diagnosed condition, I have seen many people get their own specialists to provide reports / their expert opinion regarding their condition in favour of meeting the health requirement.
> 
> If you are meeting with a cardiologist - then let them provide their opinion  .
> 
> ...


Thanks! I am currently off-shore and also having an agent (my employer uses them) to help with my visa application.. so not sure if I should/can look for MARA agents?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Sky0117 said:


> I haven't created a mirror account actually, I've only done the "My Health Declarations" on ImmiAccount. Is it still possible to create one now?




In the same immiaccount you can import your application if he had only already lodged the application, I believe which is not the case in yours I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky0117 (Dec 11, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> In the same immiaccount you can import your application if he had only already lodged the application, I believe which is not the case in yours I believe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks RockyRaj, The application has lodged and I managed to import my application, under health assessment it said 

"Health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

What could the status possibly be if the MOC has reviewed my case?


----------

